# Anybody have a single helmet for skiing/boarding and biking?



## Fastphil (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm new here, as you can see, and I'm doing some research for a near-future helmet purchase. I also ski in the winter, so I was wondering if anybody might have a resommendation for a dual-purpose helmet?
I'd prefer a helmet with removable audio speaker earpads, but what I'm wondering just how warm these helmets still are in the summer for riding. I don't mind sweaty-hea, but I don't want to have my head feeling like it's on fire. So far, I'm interested in something along the lines of the Burton R.E.D. Hi-Fi Audio helmet. If anybody has some feedback on this helmet or another one similar to it, I'd sure love to hear it.

Here is a link for the Burton:
http://www.engadget.com/2004/12/02/burton-r-e-d-audio-hifi-helmet/

Thanks in advance!

Phil


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I use the same helmet for kiteboarding and mountain biking. A Giro Hex. No winter here in Florida. I would think winter use might require less ventilation.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

My ski helmet is vented and I get warm in it on spring days and on some hikes up. I can't imagine biking with it in the summer. I need a new ski helmet with a little more protection before next season anyway. GS and slalom races were hard on me. I see why some of the guys use chin guards.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll bike with my ski helmet on really cold winter days, but that is it. Get two different helmets for the two different purposes.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

That Burton is a sweet helmet but it's gonna be way too hot for mtbing in the summer. The main problem is the ear flaps that come on ski/snowboard helmets. I use separate helmets for skiing and biking unless I'm really hitting some big backcountry gnar in which case I will use my full face bike helmet for skiing.


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 30, 2009)

Get 2 helmets and your world be a lot better. When you show up at the ski hill your helmet wont be trashed from riding plus ski helmets are warmer. Cycling helmets are lighter and cooler BTW a good helmet goes a long ways I broke a good helmet boarding but i swear it saved my life the only thing i have to prove it now is a flat spot on the back of my head about the size of the plam of a hand. If you ride more trails then a regular cycling helmet will do the trick but if you mix it up like going to the dirt jumps and gravity parks then you may also want to consider 2 helmets for riding one being the regular and the other a full face.


----------



## Fastphil (Apr 6, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> That Burton is a sweet helmet but it's gonna be way too hot for mtbing in the summer. The main problem is the ear flaps that come on ski/snowboard helmets. I use separate helmets for skiing and biking unless I'm really hitting some big backcountry gnar in which case I will use my full face bike helmet for skiing.


Most of these winter helmets which have earflaps, the earflaps are removable. Some of them are even labeled as ski/snow/bike helmets. Anybody use theirs for winter AND summer sports?


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

purchase 2 helmets...eBay sells some that are low priced


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Fastphil said:


> Most of these winter helmets which have earflaps, the earflaps are removable. Some of them are even labeled as ski/snow/bike helmets. Anybody use theirs for winter AND summer sports?


Looks like so far, your answer is 'no'.

The earflaps on my snow helmet are removable, the liner is still insulated and the helmet can't be worn properly without the liner. I'd get too hot in the summer. You can try it, though. There's no reason why a ski / snowboard helmet would not work fine on a bike. Full-face aside, most ski helmets offer more coverage than the typical bike helmet. You just might find it uncomfortable.


----------

